# Project Managment - كيفية ادارة المشروعات



## مـحـمـد جـمـال (26 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
سي دي لتعليم المبادئ الأساسية لكيفية ادارة المشروعات
ارجو ان تحوز اعجابكم
و لا تنسوني من دعائكم

http://rapidshare.com/files/93568466/Project.Managment.Skills.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/93572783/Project.Managment.Skills.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/93574880/Project.Managment.Skills.part3.rar​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم محمد جمال

اتمنى ان تضع الموضوع في قسم المكتبة .. وشكرا لك


----------



## مهندسكو (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك ........


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (26 فبراير 2008)

بناء" على رغبة عزيزى أبو صالح ولأهمية الملفات تم وضع الرابط فى المكتبة 
مع تحياتى
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكور علي ها الكنز


----------



## خالد1390 (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jaser (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرًا


----------



## ام نورا (5 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل 
هل من الممكن اعادة رفع المادة في موقع ايسر مثل 4shared واضافة الروابط
لم استطع تحميل اي من الاجزاء الثلاثة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (5 مارس 2008)

الى الاخ العزيز محمد جمال شكرا على المجهود الرائع
الاخت العزيزة ام نورا وجميع الاخوة الذين يعانون من موقع الرابيد شير طريقة التنزيل كالاتى
1- الضغط على الرابط
2- بعد ظهور شاشة الرابيد شير انتظر فترة ثم ستجد جدول ينقسم الى عمودين فى اسفل العمود على اليمين كلمة free اضغط عليها ستظهر شاشة اخرى انزل الى اسفلها
3- سيظهر عداد وقت فى الشاشة انتظر حتى يصل الى الصفر
4- ستظهر ارقام وتحتها خانى خالية قم بكتابة هذه الارقام فى الخانة الخالية ثم اضغط تنزيل
5- بعدها سيبدا التنزيل المعتاد باذن الله


----------



## ام نورا (5 مارس 2008)

سيدي الفاضل اشكر اهتمامك 
انا اتبع هذه الخطوات منذ 3 ايام لكن ما يحصل انه وبعد ان ادخل الرمز حصلت على Error
*An error has occured:*


You have requested http://rapidshare.com/files/93572783/Project.Managment.Skills.part2.rar (52428 KB).
Download session invalid. Please click here.

Possible reasons:
Download session expired. Direct-links last a few minutes for free users.
You requested this download session from a different IP than yours. If you use AOL, try a different browser.
If nothing helps, getting a premium-account will override the IP-check, which means it will solve this problem.​وفي محاولات اخرى حصلت على Error منذ البداية 
فتيسيرا للجميع اطلب 4shared الذي لانحتاج ايضا الى انتظار كل هذا الوقت لتنزيل ملف منه
لان الرايبدشير يطلب الانتظار احيانا الى مدة تصل الى 180 دقيقة واكثر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 مارس 2008)

اشكر اخي محمد جمال
و
اضافة الى صوت اختنا الفاضلة ام نورا

ارجو ايضا رفع الملفات على موقع
غير هذا الرابيدشير

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## مهندس126 (5 مارس 2008)

اخى العزيز المهندس / محمد
اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الهام لنا جميعا
واضم صوتى للاخوة المهندسين أمل اعادة رفع على موقع اخر غير رابد شير 
حتى نتمكن من تنزيل الملفات 
واشكر لك مقدما المجهود الرائع


----------



## جدار النار (7 أبريل 2008)

أشكرك أخي الكريم


----------



## يحي القاضي (7 أبريل 2008)

*هناك مشكلة في الموقع أو الملف معطوب !!!!!:3:

شكرا لك وأتمنى أن يرفع على موقع أخر أو تعدل الملف المرفق ،،،،،*​


----------



## ام نورا (7 أبريل 2008)

لم استطع لحد الآن الوصول للملفات 
فهل من مجيب ؟؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 أبريل 2008)

مازال هذا الرابيدشير يؤلمنا
في عدم استجابته لتنزيل ال Free

حيث رد :
You have reached the download-limit for free-users. Want to download more?
Get your own Premium-account now! Instant download-access! (Or wait 26 minutes)

ونصف ساعة انتظار كثير


ارجو من اي من الاخوة 
الذين حصلوا على الملفات
ان يرفعوها على 2share
او
4share​


----------



## ماجدجمعة (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير ولكن الموقع غير شغال


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (27 أبريل 2008)

قمت بانزال الملفات واحاول ان ارفعها للاخوه في الملتقي ان شاء الله 
ساوافيكم بالروابط التي تسطيعون التحميل منها


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (27 أبريل 2008)

هذا رابط تجميل الجزء الثالث من الاسطوانه
www.4shared.com/file/45577582/d8aefffd/Project1ManagmentSkillspart3.html
رابط تحميل الجزء الاول
www.4shared.com/file/45561263/2c6e820c/Project1ManagmentSkillspart1.html


----------



## قلم معماري (28 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## ام نورا (28 أبريل 2008)

الاخ احمد بن الخطاب 
نشكر تفاعلك واستجابتك 
جزاك الله كل خير ويسّر لك


----------



## Jamal (28 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (28 أبريل 2008)

*Part-2*

Can you plz upload PART-2 in 4shared
thank you very much


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (28 أبريل 2008)

اليكم رابط الجزء الثاني
www.4shared.com/file/45642676/acf7613e/Project1ManagmentSkillspart2.html
بعد ان تقم بانزال الاجزاء الثلاثه
ضعهم في فولدر واحد وقم بفك الضغط للاجزاء الثلاثه بالترتيب وبعدها قم بتثبيت الاسطوانه علي جهازك


----------



## Jamal (28 أبريل 2008)

Thank alot for your graet efforts


----------



## بورضا (29 أبريل 2008)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## mohdesoky (30 أبريل 2008)

أشكر صاحب المشاركة الأخ / محمد جمال وأشكر التفاعل الجيد من الأخ / أحمد بن الخطاب 
والتعاون المثمر من جميع أعضاء هذا المنتدى الذى لا أجد مثله بالمنتديات الأخرى - شكرا للجميع


----------



## Ayman elmasry (8 يونيو 2008)

لكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الرائع جزيل الشكر
وأسأل الله أن يثيبكم عليه كل خير


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (9 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية ويجزاك خير


----------



## مكتشف (12 يونيو 2008)

لم أستطيع تحميل الملفات لماذا ؟؟؟\
*مكتشف*


----------



## مهندس126 (14 يونيو 2008)

ياريت يعاد رفع الجزء التانى لان الملف مش شغال 
وشكرا لك مقدما


----------



## spyeng_85 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف ألف شكر وجاري التحميل والموقع شغال معاية والدونلود تمام


----------



## ahmedafatah (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد عبدالرحيم (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي
اشكرك على موضوعك المفيد جذا
لدي طلب منك اخي: انا اعد في ورقة بحتية عن شركة كونكورد وبالتحديد عن بداية تنفيد المشروع حيث واجه عدة مشاكل رئيسية وهي1-تاخر موعد طيران اول طائرة لكنكورد من اربعة سنوات الى اربعة عشر سنة
2- تضخم الميزانية من 125مليون الى مليار و25 وعشرون مليون
اود ان اعرف اسباب هده المشاكل ومن هم المستفدون من المشروع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاطاطا (16 يناير 2009)

very good..thank for you


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (18 يناير 2009)

لم استطع الوصول للملفات


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم لم استطيع تحميل الملفات وهذه هى شكوى عامة الرجاء اعادتها على برنامج اخرى حتى تعم الفائدة ويثبت الثواب


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

لكم وافر التحية والتقدير0000000000000000


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الجهد الطيب


----------



## الشكر لله (14 يناير 2010)

لقد تم التحميل والاستفادة من الشرح ولكن لي طلب بسيط وهو يوضع حجم الاسطوانة وتعريف بالاسطوانة من حيث الشارح والمحتوى مع جزيل شكري لكم ولمن يساهم بترقية المهندسين العرب والمسلمين


----------



## احمدهارون (5 أغسطس 2010)

downloading, still in part one, hope all download will be ok, thanks bro


----------



## احمدهارون (7 أغسطس 2010)

thanks again


----------



## pinkwomen (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي بس هناك مشكلة في part 3 على جميع المواقع المحمل عليها ارجو المساعدة


----------



## pinkwomen (7 أغسطس 2010)

عفوا اخي تم حل المشكلة اسف جدا


----------



## nofal (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي محمد


----------



## Engr. Fahad (16 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك الله اخي الفاضل لما يحب و يرضى - وباسمي وباسم كل مهندس نقدم لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## yaso780 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم محمد جمال

ممتاز


----------



## ahmed_d (26 أكتوبر 2010)

تشوقت لهذه الاسطوانه
لكنني لم استطيع التنزيل
الملف غير موجود
نأمل إعاده الرفع وجزاك الله خيرا م محمد


----------



## hhmdan (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (21 يناير 2011)

أخي محمد , الرجاء اعادة رفع الملفات على مواقع غير rapidshare مع الشكر.


----------



## ismail m f (15 فبراير 2011)

لاتوجد مواضيع اخي


----------

